# Pizza dough #2



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1 tsp yeast
1 tsp sugar
1/2 cup warm water
2 tbsp extra virgin olive oil
1 tsp fine sea salt
3 cups of bread flour

Combine yeast, sugar and water in a large bowl. Stir and let stand about 5 mins. Stir in oil and salt. Add flour a little at a time, stirring until most of the flour has been absorbed and forms a ball. Knead on smooth floured surface until soft and smooth about 10 mins. (if dough is too sticky, add more flour as you knead).

Transfer to a lightly greased bowl and turn once to coat. Cover tightly with plastic wrap and chill. Allow to rise until doubled or tripled in size about 8-12 hours. Shape using fingers or rolling pin. Makes enough dough for 4 10 inch pizzas.


----------

